# Όση χαρά έδωσαν στην κόρη, άλλη τόση λύπη έδωσαν στον πατέρα της



## nickel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Όση χαρά έδωσαν στην κόρη, άλλη τόση λύπη έδωσαν στον πατέρα της.*

Ποιος είναι ο πιο ποιητικός τρόπος που θα το λέγατε αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2013)

That joy they gave to the daughter, as much was the sorrow they gave to her father.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2013)

Αδόκιμον:

Joy them gave to the daughter as much as sorrow to her father they brought. :)


----------



## Irini (Oct 31, 2013)

They lifted the daughter to heights of joy only equal to the depths of sorrow the brought to her father (they plunged her father into). Ή το παράκανα; 

Με την ίδια υπερβολή υπάρχει και το unbridled joy vs unmitigated sorrow.


----------



## Averell (Oct 31, 2013)

*Ypokeimeno*

Ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο του "έδωσαν";


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2013)

Averell said:


> Ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο του "έδωσαν";



Ελλείψει αναφοράς, προφανώς "αυτοί". Θα μπορούσε να 'ναι "τα μαντάτα" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2013)

...
O πιο ποιητικός όχι, αλλά ελλείψει χρόνου και όρεξης για φιοριτούρες και ακροβασίες, ορίστε ένα χαρμοδύστυχο με ολίγη συντακτική τσαχπινιά:

Such joy to the daughter gave they 
as in sorrow her father would pay

Joy to the daughter was given,
tantamount to the sadness her father was driven
to



Ένα είπα; ΟΚ, σταματήστε με πριν γράψω δίστιχα ισάριθμα με όσους υπότιτλους μού απομένουν μέχρι να πω το δεσπότη Παναγιώτη γι' απόψε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2013)

Averell said:


> Ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο του "έδωσαν";


They. Κάποιοι. Είναι φτιαχτό παράδειγμα που ψάχνει να βρει την καλύτερη διατύπωση για το «όσο ... έδωσαν στον έναν, άλλο τόσο [από το αντίθετο ή κάτι άλλο] έδωσαν στον άλλον».


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2013)

Ως παιχνίδι: 

Joy it was the daughter was offered, sorrow the father forever he suffered


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2013)

Ο επιστημονικός τρόπος να το πεις:

The joy they gave to the daughter and the sorrow they gave to her father were in abosulte equilibrium.:)


----------



## cougr (Nov 1, 2013)

That joy lavished they upon the daughter, sorrow in similar measure to the father was accorded .

(just mucking around by the way)


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2013)

cougr said:


> ... (just mucking around by the way)



Aren't we all, then? Hmmm... :laugh:


----------



## cougr (Nov 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> Aren't we all, then? Hmmm... :laugh:



I guess you're right :)


----------



## Averell (Nov 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ελλείψει αναφοράς, προφανώς "αυτοί". Θα μπορούσε να 'ναι "τα μαντάτα" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


Ρώτησα γιατί αλλιώς θα μετέφραζα αν το υποκείμενο ήταν άνθρωποι και αλλιώς αν ήταν μαντάτα... Πάντως και η απάντηση του nickel καταδεικνύει ότι δεν επικέντρωνε εκεί η άσκηση...


----------



## Averell (Nov 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> They. Κάποιοι. Είναι φτιαχτό παράδειγμα που ψάχνει να βρει την καλύτερη διατύπωση για το «όσο ... έδωσαν στον έναν, άλλο τόσο [από το αντίθετο ή κάτι άλλο] έδωσαν στον άλλον».


Well then...
The more these thrilled the daughter, the more they pained the father.
Or
The greater the joy of the daughter, the deeper the father’s sorrow.


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2013)

Well done, Averell! :up:


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Δυσκολάκι, ε;

Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τα παρακάτω που έχω σκεφτεί:

What was a source of great joy for the daughter caused as much pain to the father.
What brought great joy to the daughter caused as much sorrow to the father.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 1, 2013)

Δεν μ' αρέσει η αρχή σου. :) 

Προτιμώ κάτι σαν: The source of the great joy for the daughter caused as much pain to the father. 

Το δικό σου έχει περισσότερο δείκτη μπλα μπλα και λίγο στραμπούληγμα με την παρήχηση του w στην αρχή. :) 

Επίσης, μου αρέσει ως εναλλακτική του joy και το bliss.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2013)

Ίσως και: Great was the joy to the daughter given, and equally great her father's pain | Happy was the daughter made, and just as sad her father was (mucking about: the sequel :))


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2013)

...
I once knew a Joy, a native of Reading 
She was not into books but she surely liked kneading
I first saw her in black; oh my, what a vision! 
Then she told me that she was a fan of Division

Into bliss she was plunged —brought by agents unknown—
And although Dark Wave Joy was indeed fully grown
When her father found out that to goth she was nigh
Into sorrow he sank, as deep as her high

Part I: Just Muckin' Around, the prequel. Part II: Just Muckin' Around, the post-sequel.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Το δικό σου έχει περισσότερο δείκτη μπλα μπλα και λίγο στραμπούληγμα με την παρήχηση του w στην αρχή. :)



Και όμως και όμως. Αν μεταφέρουμε τη γνωστή παροιμία στο παρελθόν, τι έχουμε;

What was sauce for the goose was sauce for the gander.


----------



## Averell (Nov 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> Well done, Averell! :up:


Thanks


----------



## Averell (Nov 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δυσκολάκι, ε;
> 
> Προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τα παρακάτω που έχω σκεφτεί:
> 
> ...


Αυτά αισθάνομαι ότι δεν αποδίδουν αυτό που έλεγε η φράση στα ελληνικά (τουλάχιστον όπως την καταλάβαινα εγώ): εκείνη προέτασσε το "όση χαρά-τόση θλίψη", δηλαδή την αντίθεση των συναισθημάτων. Ενώ οι αγγλικές φράσεις εδώ προτάσσουν "εκείνο που x - το ίδιο και y", δηλαδή την κοινή πηγή/αιτία των (αντίθετων) συναισθημάτων. Not sure if I'm making myself clear... Anyway, if you want to stick with the what-subject formulation, I would suggest something like this: 
What caused the daughter great joy brought tantamount pain on the father.


----------

